# Buy New or Upgrade??



## Miker (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm considering buying a new Giant road bike, but then had a second thought to just upgrade all the components on my 10-year-old Giant Cadex 980C (it has old 105 components). Anybody got any pros or cons to either course of action? I'm guessing that the upgrade will be about a $1,000 to $1,500, but the new bikes are going for a lot more than that. Cadex frame appears good; welds appear fine. Anybody know what the Cadex 980C frame weight is? Am I getting a seriously lighter bike if I buy new? I guess a third option is to buy a newer used bike with better components.


----------



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

definately buy a new bike, the cadex 980 is old technology, the lugged carbon frame was state of the art back in the day, but compared to modern bikes, its heavy and flexy.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

*how much do you ride?*

if you ride alot (more than the occasional weekend or metric century) then i think new. 

you can get a decent new bike for your budget, and probably an even better used one - as long as it hasn't been crashed.


----------



## Miker (Oct 19, 2005)

I ride 3-5 times per week, but not competitively. The additional money isn't the real issue for me. It is more a question of whether I am getting some additional value for an extra grand in cost. I just don't want to spend it on a new bike if I won't feel a change, and on the other hand, I don't want to invest in upfitting the Cadex if there's a good chance the frame won't go another 5-7-10 years.


----------



## chowmeiniac (Oct 17, 2005)

$1,000-$1,500 should get you a pretty good bike. Shop around, there should be some very good deals since its the end of the year. If you have any Performance Bike stores around your area I suggest you give them a try. This weekend they have a no-tax on bike sale, plus with the 10% team performance it'll be a great deal!


----------



## trottr (Oct 12, 2005)

I have seen close out specials on OCR3 for approx 1300 and probably could be had for a little less as a year end special and also have seen the OCR1 and OCR2 also at reduced cost for close outs and at the sale price you would get a new bike for less than the cost of upgrading the old bike.


----------

